# New puppy!!! GSD Mix??



## Andic05 (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi all!

So we just got a new pup and we are looking for help figuring out if she is a GSD mix!! 

Thank you!!!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I would say yes, maybe a yellow lab mix , heavy drop ears which I don't think you would expect to be erect.
Looks like a nice healthy pup- good luck.


----------



## Sarah0407 (Oct 5, 2015)

And maybe she has a bit of staffy in her? Or is that just me?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Looks mixed - time will give more clues as to what she really is!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Sarah0407 said:


> And maybe she has a bit of staffy in her? Or is that just me?


Looks Boxer or Pit mix to me.


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm with Carmen on this one, GSD/Lab mix would be my guess ... beautiful pup


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

The wide set eyes remind me of a Rhodesian Ridgeback.But lab/sheperd is a good guess too.I really have no idea Good looking pup though!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Or a mix of mixes. Most often it is unlikely that both parents are purebred. Look around which kind a dogs are running the streets in your area or where your got your puppy from. It will be always be a guess, people will always ask what kind of dog she is.
I don't understand where all these Rhodesian Ridgebacks come from that seem to sire the majority of shelter dogs....


----------



## Cobe914 (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't see anything in particular. She's sure cute though.
I always love watching these little unknowns grow up... You have no idea what they're going to become. I think it's really exciting.
One of my "german shepherd mix" fosters grew up into a 30lb black and tan kelpie looking thing... Didn't look anything like a GSD. Though she looked a lot like a GSD pup.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

could be a pug and lab mix !


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

sure is cute, whatever the mix


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

dogma13 said:


> The wide set eyes remind me of a Rhodesian Ridgeback.But lab/sheperd is a good guess too.I really have no idea Good looking pup though!


I had a dark Ridgeback with those features---she is a lovely girl!


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm wondering if there might not be some Cur in the mix. The coloring reminds me of a Black Mouth Cur.


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Cute pup. ! My niece has a dog that looked like this as a puppy. Her dog is a GSD/Lab mix.


----------

